# kde will not start



## amirwe (Jun 13, 2020)

Hi,
I installed FreeBSD on my HP laptop unfortunately the desktop will not start.
I think it has to do with the display drivers. I have two devices Intel UHD 630 and NVIDIA GTX 1050.
I did installation with the ports.
When I try to run with the command `Xorg -retro` the result is:



> (EE)
> Fatal server error:
> (EE) no screens found (EE)
> (EE)



Please help


----------



## amirwe (Jun 13, 2020)

I managed to edit `xorg.conf.new` for the 2 devices but now I get a black screen on `service sddm onestart`


----------



## tuxador (Jun 13, 2020)

just stick to Nvidia driver for your configuration.


----------



## amirwe (Jun 14, 2020)

removed the i915kms.ko 
back to

```
No Devices detected
No Screens found
```

Even though in the Xorg.0.log it finds the NVIDIA driver


----------



## Shayan Karimi (Jun 14, 2020)

amirwe said:


> Hi,
> I installed FreeBSD on my HP laptop unfortunately the desktop will not start.
> I think it has to do with the display drivers. I have two devices Intel UHD 630 and NVIDIA GTX 1050.
> I did installation with the ports.
> ...



It seems, that your laptop is using NVIDIA Optimus Technology.  check the  
`pciconf -lv | grep -B3`
and you can see the 
	
	



```
PCI: Somecode
```
 for your Graphics card, Apply this in your  /etc/X11/xorg.conf  in Device Section. (After Xorg -configure) be sure, that you've installed 
	
	



```
xf86-video-intel
```
 driver, and enabled this.
Also, there is a optimus driver that made by community: Thread nvidia-optimus-driver-for-freebsd.71504 It helps you to run your Games/Apps with NVIDIA.


----------



## amirwe (Jun 16, 2020)

I managed to start the desktop only using NVIDIA.
for intel it says device not found.
However it displays only on the external monitor -hdmi, not on the laptop screen :/ haha

I would like to use my intel card I think it takes less battery. 
I am trying with the modesetting and on Xorg.0.log I receive the error:


```
(EE) modeset: eglGetDisplay() failed
(EE) modeset: glamor initialization failed
```

and a black screen :?
Any help?


----------



## amirwe (Jun 17, 2020)

Also my Wifi- RTL8822BE, touchpad (mouse), and sd-cards in the reader are not recognized.
This apart from not being to run the intel video card.
I guess FreeBSD is not a choice after all since it is lacking drivers, and I am unfortunately going back to other operating system


----------



## Shayan Karimi (Jun 18, 2020)

amirwe said:


> Also my Wifi- RTL8822BE, touchpad (mouse), and sd-cards in the reader are not recognized.
> This apart from not being to run the intel video card.
> I guess FreeBSD is not a choice after all since it is lacking drivers, and I am unfortunately going back to other operating system



Did you Installed Touchpad Driver and Configured on xorg.conf ?


----------

